# extracting audio from .exe



## root.king (Sep 14, 2012)

guys just 5days back i had downloaded a .exe file (81kb)when i click on it, it plays a nice tune and i want to extract it..
Today i used 'resource hacker' but i cant able to extract that audio file its saying the file compiled by an exe compiler,what can i do guys.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 14, 2012)

AFAIK It's not possible. (Correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## root.king (Sep 14, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> AFAIK It's not possible. (Correct me if I'm wrong)



why cant,

'resource hacker' only showing some .gif files and lot means lot of binary codes only

guys can anybody help,i need that tune for my cellphone


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2012)

it will take good knowledge of coding/decoding/packers/assembly language about the same level as that of the person who made that exe to extract the sound file from exe.only way for you is to record the sound while playing using some software/hardware.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> guys just 5days back i had downloaded a .exe file (81kb)when i click on it, it plays a nice tune and i want to extract it..
> Today i used 'resource hacker' but i cant able to extract that audio file its saying the file compiled by an exe compiler,what can i do guys.


No u can't resource hacker has limits...

the only way is to do reverse-engineering that decompiling it to get the source code/files.
but that is also tough...

u can record the sound by using a recorder.


----------



## root.king (Sep 14, 2012)

thanx for all your replys, guys,
i got that sound track from youtube, here is the link:
LHS; DFS - BrD - YouTube

but,
how can i extract audio from that video file

ya got it,
video to audio using VLC
WAV to mp3 format factory


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2012)

wavepad, just record the sound


----------



## santhoshk (Sep 17, 2012)

You can extract media files from an .exe file using dissemblers .  I have done few times . I think its possible but little tough for a beginner


----------



## root.king (Sep 22, 2012)

thanx guys i'll try all of those.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> thanx for all your replys, guys,
> i got that sound track from youtube, here is the link:
> LHS; DFS - BrD - YouTube



Lol.. heard such tunes a lot at some point of my life... 
K3yg3n$ FTW!!


----------



## root.king (Sep 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Lol.. heard such tunes a lot at some point of my life...
> K3yg3n$ FTW!!


ya xactly thats from a k3yg3N


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 24, 2012)

Record the audio.


----------

